# ghrp2/mod-grf combo or hgh what is better?



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

whats better guys

ghrp2/mod grf-129 100ius of each 3 times per day

or

good hgh maybe hyge or kigs 4ius per day 5on 2 off.

will be ran for 6months start of pct up to next cycle mainly used for keeping gains/keeping lean


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GHRP/GHRH definatly better......

Kigs are not good GH they are just cheap......


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> GHRP/GHRH definatly better......
> 
> Kigs are not good GH they are just cheap......


Iv found them to be quite good tbh Paul.

Ghrp/ghrh also good but never found the peps as good as gh.... Just my opinion tho.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Iam sure peps would not give you the results of pharma GH at say 4ius a day but compared to generic stuff. from my little amount of knowledge that i have clinical grade peps seem superior to generic GH.

Sorry if iam wrong


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> Iv found them to be quite good tbh Paul.
> 
> Ghrp/ghrh also good but never found the peps as good as gh.... Just my opinion tho.


It is a valid opinion mate altHough wrong  jk



reza85 said:


> Iam sure peps would not give you the results of pharma GH at say 4ius a day but compared to generic stuff. from my little amount of knowledge that i have clinical grade peps seem superior to generic GH.
> 
> Sorry if iam wrong


What pharma GH have you used mate?

Guys use clinical grade peptides 3-5 times a day and the results are better than even pharma GH in my opinion (yes I have used both) peptides release natural GH nothin is better than natural GH even pharma ........the problem is most use inferior peptides that don't give decent results or they use huge amounts of cheap GH so they gauge results by the sides or water they hold.......

If you are going to compare the two drugs (peptides/GH) then you must compare Pharma GH and clinical Peptides as non clinical peptides and Chinese relabeled GH are not consistent enough to form a comparison..........IMO


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> It is a valid opinion mate altHough wrong  jk
> 
> What pharma GH have you used mate?
> 
> ...


I agree on the ****** gh not being being consistent enough!

Batch I have now I have a few mates running it too (I'm not using any thing ATM) and getting good feed back so far. I like to run a combo of the 2 say 5-10iu gh eod with 3x peps the other day.

Iv always pref gh to peps for the main reason being you can use as much as you want were as peos you can only use so much.

At the end of the day all I have to go by is what I feel from the use of ether one... Peps have caused massive water retention for me in the past tho


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> I agree on the ****** gh not being being consistent enough!
> 
> Batch I have now I have a few mates running it too (I'm not using any thing ATM) and getting good feed back so far. I like to run a combo of the 2 say 5-10iu gh eod with 3x peps the other day.
> 
> ...


That's cool Jim I was pulling your leg about being wrong......it is all relative mate as it is down to how and what you have used, for me having used both pharma GH and clinical peptides the latter long term is better but that is not just for BB, nothing can beat being able to renew your GH release you had in your teens/twenties.......

The way you have used the 2 is how I like to run them although my prep starts today and I am going to just use pharma GH 3 x 3iu ED then at 8 weeks out switch to Peptides........

As for using as much GH as you want to yes you can but you use to much and you do not get the GH pulse that we want you get a raised release over time which is not as good as your body needs time off it this is why when using large amounts in one shot (7-10iu) is better used ED or E3D as it will raise GH for 10-12hrs where 2-3iu's will give a pulse so ED use is better.........

In saying all that Jim in my "methods I have used thread" I do say and still believe that there is no one magical way to do anything and that if you are getting results then it cannot be wrong, I think to many search for the "Magic" way they make things to complicated.............I know this from doing just that


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

is their a peptide sticky ? I wanna try them but idk how to do them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes there is at the top of this section.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> That's cool Jim I was pulling your leg about being wrong......it is all relative mate as it is down to how and what you have used, for me having used both pharma GH and clinical peptides the latter long term is better but that is not just for BB, nothing can beat being able to renew your GH release you had in your teens/twenties.......
> 
> The way you have used the 2 is how I like to run them although my prep starts today and I am going to just use pharma GH 3 x 3iu ED then at 8 weeks out switch to Peptides........
> 
> ...


Indeed.

It's interesting how many ways there are to use every thing and nothing is right or wrong it's just a diff method that will work slightly diff.

I think it's all about trial and error and the only way you truly know what works best is by trying every thing and every poss method of use.

As I'm 24 now what would my natty gh be like?

If guess already on a decline?

Maybe I should think about peps a little more as if my natty gh is still quite high ish then adding to it's release will surly be better then limiting it to what synthetic gh I put in.....

Alway food for thought your posts mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

can someone reply me on the GH sticky? I posted a question their


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> can someone reply me on the GH sticky? I posted a question their


PScarb did he said is at top of the forum in muscle reserach and peptides ! lol you got the read the post man


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

What peptides are classed as clinical grade now?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Any that is atleast 98% purity


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> What peptides are classed as clinical grade now?


clinical is 98% pure peptides the problem is everyone can claim it very few are.....price is a big indicater though, if your paying $10-$20 for a vial it is not clinical........this does not mean all peptides are crap as they are not but you will now when your useing clinical....


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> clinical is 98% pure peptides the problem is everyone can claim it very few are.....price is a big indicater though, if your paying $10-$20 for a vial it is not clinical........this does not mean all peptides are crap as they are not but you will now when your useing clinical....


Paul, say if one was to use southernresearch for their peptides and was pinning 100mcg of ghrp + mod-grf 3 times a day on average 5days a week to keep costs down what would this roughly equate too in comparison to running hgh?

I know theres no exact conversion...but 100mcg of each three times a day costs almost as much as what i can get 100iu hyge for...so i'd expect the peptides to be a fair bit better?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I think before he said like 1.5 2ius of pharma if i am not mistaken

Bump


----------

